# Is this cage suitable for an African pygmy hedgehog?



## sam bow (Oct 19, 2009)

This cage is 4x2x1.5ft (LxWxH) as above is this suitable for one APH?

Skyline Maxi XXL Rabbit and Guinea Pig Cage - Great deals on small pet accessories at zooplus


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

I'd be a bit concerned about the wire top. Hedgehogs are actually good climbers and will often try to climb up these, problem is them getting back down and falling or catching legs in the gaps and breaking them.

To combat this you can get some thick plastic/perspex to cover the bars, but that would become very expensive. Have a look at zoozones


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

I use something similar, and contrary to all the usual doom-sayers about these cages, I've never had any problems. 

If its for a baby, however, they may be able to squeeze through the bars. Combat this by covering them _*on the inside*_ with cardboard until the babies grow a bit bigger.


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

I only say that because I know my hog, she tries to climb everything...and is not so good at getting back down :whistling2:


----------



## EVIEMAY (Mar 6, 2008)

It wounldnt be my choice - I am sure there was a post on here a while ago with lots of different ideas for housing


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

I would probably avoid a barred cage and go for vivarium instead. Barred cages are rubbish at keeping in the heat during the colder months and as said above, hedgehogs will often try to climb the cages which can lead to injuries. If you choose to go for a wired cage, cover the wire with some plastic from the inside so the hedghog can't climb up.


----------

